
Expert Excuses for Not Writing Unit Tests - boyter
https://boyter.org/posts/expert-excuses-for-not-writing-unit-tests
======
iamNumber4
Unit tests for code coverage or application functionality?

They are different. TDD, is a waste. As you don’t factor in protyping, you
start by writing test. Tests should be always step 3. The saftey check and
improve is what unit tests are for. I would even argue that unit tests should
be written by someone else, later on as a way to share knowledge and checks
and balances.

Ask yourself the question are we writing a testing application or a user
application. When you focus on the mythical unit test perfection, you are in
fact writing code to pass tests the same author devised. So the premise is
flawed.

